
The essence of the iterator pattern [pdf] - adamnemecek
https://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/jeremy.gibbons/publications/iterator.pdf
======
emmelaich
(2009) as far as I can tell.

Publication details:
[http://journals.cambridge.org/action/displayAbstract?fromPag...](http://journals.cambridge.org/action/displayAbstract?fromPage=online&aid=5794700&fileId=S0956796809007291)

